# Who's biking to work this week



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

1 day or more?

I'm committed to Thursday, round trip.

Brought the cx bike today to ride home in. I busted out the RBR jersey from its hanging place in the back of the back of the closet. No moth holes after 2 years hanging there! Awesome!


Great way to break up the task if I'm lazy, which I am. Either ride in, or ride home. Or some folks drive with the bike part way and ride in and ride back after work and drive home again. Hopefully car vandals don't get to their DB9 while parked. 

I'm committed to 1 way btw in the coming weeks as well. Not sure why I waited so long this year...

Oh, and let's see pics of the rigs you'll be sportin on the ride.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I rode in today. I don't have a pic of my bike currently, but here is a pic of the commute (taken before the time change).

I'll be driving in on thursday at 6:00AM so I can hand out fruits and coffee to the rest of you guys.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I've started biking to and from every day. It's the only way I can keep up with my awful calorie consumption.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

4 days a week... I'm in the cage on fridays so I can take my team at work to lunch.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I gotta find a Job.
I am riding everyday for a while.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

i live 1 mile from work.
i ride every day - rain or shine


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> 4 days a week... I'm in the cage on fridays so I can take my team at work to lunch.


Similar here... 4 days/week; one day driving for laundry change/errands/take group to lunch.

I'll be on my trusty commuter:


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i rode today and probably will again on friday. the rest of the days i have to drive, but thursday i'll be carpooling to SF for work in a hybrid. i'm still bummed I won't be able to ride that day and get my goodie bag. but i ride most days of the week so i don't feel too bad.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Not riding to work but working an energizer station tomorrow in Campbell Park where the LG trail hits Campbell Avenue. Stop & say hello if you are headed that way.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll see you around 6:45 Karl. I think that is the 1st of 3 stations I'll hit. Thanks for supporting the cause!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I feel like schmuck with my bike on the Scion xB's roof rack this week, but training commitments have me doing specific routines like a climbing workout, rather than commuting miles...


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I've made it 3 for 3 so far this week, and have planned for the next 2 as well. Even headed out for an extra ride today to get my climbing miles in, as I'm also training for DR and looking for extra climbing miles.


----------



## whiteneon (Mar 16, 2009)

Mostly everyone at my workplace is riding in (probably close to 200 people). We have a competition between the different groups. Some non-cyclists are going to be riding close to 40 miles! I live close to our lab so I ride everyday. Have fun out there, and thanks to those of you who are helping at the energizer stations (you rock!).

Jeff


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I counted 36 commuters on my 9 mile ride from downtown Sunnyvale to North San Jose -- typically I see about 5. They ran out of swag at the Sunnyvale Baylands stop before I got there at 8:45, though.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

24 mile one-way commute, twice per week for me. Then carpool home with a coworker, while carpooling us the in-between days. Win-Win situation for the two of us. Except when a Pasadena bus tried to push me into the curb this morning as she pulled into a bus stop. Bet she didn't even see me, flashing light and bright jacket and all at 7 AM. I reported her ass!!!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Normally 22 miles home. I went a different route and added a few hundred feet of climbing to come to 26 miles. I'm tired, but really happy to ride.

More next week.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Everyday (M -F) on my Specialized Langster SS. It's a 12 mile round trip.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*Jacka$$ery abounds!*

Apparently there's some MUT etiquette I was unaware of. With a 20-30 mile/hour tailwind, as long as you're wearing a team kit, it's OK to ride 2 or 3 abreast on a 6-foot wide MUT at 25 mph and run the oncoming cyclists off the path. I was run off the path I ride daily not once, but twice. Unbelievable. It was great seeing all the non-road warriors making the effort to cycle to work (no problems with them), but I'll definitely pass on Bike to Work day next year and make it a laundry exchange day.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I ride every day...have a big one mile commute


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ukiahb said:


> I ride every day...have a big one mile commute


The great thing about a short commute is that you can always make it longer by riding the wrong way for a bit! It's much harder to do the opposite with a long commute of course.

For example, my commute is 7 miles and over insanely quickly if I take the expressways (San Tomas and Central). However, I can increase it to 11 miles by taking bike trails and back-streets, and get a more balanced workout. This week was pretty typical for me: 3 days commuting by bike, and 2 days by car but with a 2 hour lunch-time ride.

One of these days I am going to go the really long way round on my commute into work, and do Mt Hamilton first!


----------

